# Water Damage to wall next to glass shower door



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If water is getting behind the tile and in the lip on the back of the tub, that is where it would come out. Often you see another 6" of tile down that side.
There is a clear vinyl trim you can put in the corner to seal the door to tile.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/DreamLine-...d-Shower-Door-Waterproof-Stripping/1000498581


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Is the track on the tile caulked?
Drywall is installed that close to tile all the time without issues. Once the water is stopped so will the damage.


----------



## chakangt (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Nealtw. The door already has weather stripping on it, which moves with the door as it opens and closes. It seems like the vinly product you mentioned would probably be useful on a non-moving part... but I'm not sure I see it on a moving edge (my apologies for not including a picture in the "open" position,

So really, I just need to chase down how the water is getting back there, whether through the existing silicone, or elsewhere (maybe slow leak in the diverter somehow...)

it also sounds like to chase down that leak, I shoule probably remove that drywall so I have access.


----------



## chakangt (May 14, 2015)

Mark Sr., There is a weatherstripping on the tile side of the door that is pretty similar to this... 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Showerd...-for-3-8-in-Glass-in-Clear-38DDBS36/205438352


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there top of the bathtub tilted toward the wall? If so it just seems water is going into the tile through the grout and draining that direction...


----------



## chakangt (May 14, 2015)

@Sdiver- the last time I checked it seemed to. I'll check again. I'm trying to remember if the tub was caulked empty or full of water... as that may have led to the separation of the caulk and water getting underneath/behind it and running over the corner edge. I can tell you on further inspection that the bottom lip (where the caulk meets the tub) is not a tight seal in some places... so I'm going to recaulk this weekend.


----------

